# Started tapes today



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Now I see why everyone was commenting on Mike's voice. Very nice!JLeigh did you start yours last night or today?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BR, hope its going well, Mike does have a great voice for it doesn't he.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

